# Classical/Metal cellist



## GregK (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm a french cellist, I used to play with Apocalyptica, please find a link to my new website!
http://angherband.wix.com/gregoirekorniluk

Cheeeerz


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey, welcome to the site! 

Nice website you have there. I listened just to the Metallica tribute album from Apocalyptica, sadly. Hmm, I should get my hands on some other albums as well.

Have fun around


----------

